# Omega Tresor



## chop suey (May 30, 2013)

View Advert


*Omega Tresor*

Asking for a friend who's recently lost an Omega. He believes it's a Tresor. Dates back to the 40's/50's. Looking to source a replacement so if anyone knows of one and is looking to sell please get in touch.

Thank you

Vince




*Advertiser*

chop suey



*Date*

21/05/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

